# Electromagnetic fields from Dual Fuel Ranges?



## diogal (May 24, 2006)

Hello, I am new to this forum. Am buying a Dacor range and was looking at dual fuel vs. gas. I am not crazy about adding more EMF fields to my home and the electric oven concerns me. Are there any stats on how strong a field those appliances generate? Also, does anyone know anything about their all gas oven? It is supposed to be gas convection. I am sure it will be a jump above my old Amana stove... Any thoughts?

DIOGal


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello Diogal and welcome to Chef Talk.

I'm moving this post to the Equipment Forum. 

Mezzaluna


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

DIOGal,

Call Dacor and ask them.

1-800-793-0093


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

The strength of an EMF field is related to how much voltage and current the appliance uses... EMF fields are also present anywhere that electricity is present, our body even creates a slight EMF field, and the earth itself has one (compasses align themselves to the earths magnetic field). Unless you have a radio tower in your backyard I don't think theres much to worry about.

Personally, I wouldn't worry about it - I have seen no studies to suggest that EMF fields in the home have any adverse effects. People are around more EMF fields and other 'dangers' now than a few centuries ago, yet life expectancies are higher than ever.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I wouldn't worry about it either.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

If you are married, I would produce stats how it improves the golf game like those electro magnetic bracelets and your husband might spend more time on the cooking range then the golf range.
sorry, don't have a clue where that came from. and you a new member.sorry
pan
Welcome to ChefTalk.
I agree with the others. Plus you're capped at the amount of voltage and amps at the box.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My next range will be a dual fuel model- whose, I don't know yet, but I expect to have it next year. I'll be interested to know how you fare with it, DIOGal.


----------



## diogal (May 24, 2006)

Well, I did decide not to do dual fuel after talking to several chef friends, all of whom have moderately inexpensive gas home ovens -- and especially after learning that dual fuel stoves seem to be more repair prone than all gas. For my purposes, the last thing I want is to spend $4000 + on a stove and need it repaired. Am still considering the Dacor Epicure All Gas OR a Kitchenaid Architect series (after reading Consumer Reports that expensive is not necc. better). Any thoughts on the Kitchenaid out there?? In the dual fuel models I studied reviews on everywhere, Dacor's electric ovens have VERY poor repair histories, and there are complaints about customer service. We are making our decision soon, help!


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

How about a solid fuel cooker, Rayburn or Arga, or something like that. They take a while to learn, but lovely things they are. Then you can have a wet back and heating too.


----------

